# Med Overdose



## Jass SamOplay (May 29, 2012)

Hi everybody,
One of my friend's 33 day old squab(close to weaning) had developed canker. I recommeded metronidazole and gave him 4 metronidazole (400mg) tablets and told him to part the tablet into 8 but without consideration he is gave half means 200mg for 6 days. Taoday he rang me up, I went and saw the squab excessively vomitting though all feed is out but still constantly vomitting. It is walking unbalanced, falls again and again. Droppings r like yellow water with no foul smell.
I guess its an overdose case. He has only one pair and their one squab jus three birds. I don't think it could b anything else except an overdose. What to b done to help this poor squab? Pls reply fast...


----------



## superflyer (Sep 13, 2008)

I think tube feed exact baby bird food mixed with enough water to make it like a thick milk shake. Make sure you know how to tube feed and have the right apparatus. I recommend calling or visiting an experienced tube feeder before attempting it yourself if you do not have experience. Some give charcoal to poisoned birds. My feed store sells small bits of burned wood and also very fine burned wood powder. Lumber contains toxic chemicals and should never be burned for this purpose. Another feed store I visit gave me some charcoal pills, they said they had been sitting on the shelf for two years. I have given the charcoal from my feed store. I put it in the cage with birds suffering digestive distress. Sometimes they eat a little.


----------



## superflyer (Sep 13, 2008)

Make sure the bird has lots of water available!


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

I wouldn't feed him while he is vomiting so much. He can aspirate.


----------



## Jass SamOplay (May 29, 2012)

I fed it but it vomitted..
Oh Lord,it has started circling in opposite directions just like a PMV infected bird but at a slow speed. It is falling again and again but isn't stop circling. Has it caught PMV? It was all fine yesterday night and parents r fine...
Many Tnx for replying


----------



## Jass SamOplay (May 29, 2012)

Now the squab is drained out of energy. It is lying on the ground gasping for air. I gave it mouth to mouth and it responded.
Someone told me to give a drop of honey that would reactivate its organs. Would that work fine for it ???


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

YOU WERE TOLD NOT TO FEED IT AND YOU DID.

Keep the baby warm, and isolated. A drop of honey mixed in water dribbled down the side of the beak from a dropper may help*but give only when baby is not gasping ANYMORE*, so that it does not go down wrong way and aspirate. *BE CAREFUL!*


----------



## Jass SamOplay (May 29, 2012)

No no no don't b so mad. Sorry. I was just trying to help that poor squab
I fed it just a little so that it don't starve or get emaciated or something. It has gotten weak. It is breathing on its own and standing upright now but when it tries to preen itself or make any move, it falls. I made water available but as it tried to drink it almost fell into the bowl, but I saved it. Now I've removed the bowl and gave it water by syringe. What else should I do? How will it recuperate and come out of overdose?
Many tnx for replying Skyeking. Deep breathe, put anger aside and help the needy my friend. U'll b rewarded by the almighty(sorry but I'm very very religious)


----------



## Jaye (Mar 13, 2008)

OK, no point in arguing that now. I am figuring that Brocky fed it prior to reading Jay's suggestion not to...we cannot be online 24/7 (thank goodness).

Stay focused one what the baby needs; which is... to be isolated and put on a heat or in a warm, quiet place...he needs an ambient air temperature of around 23 degrees C.

He is vomiting when fed, so I agree.... cease the feeding. 

At 33 days old he is big, it's OK for him to miss a meal or two. Is he getting very, very thin ?

Syringe is OK for water. Did he drink ? Also, you can dip the beak in water and see if he drinks...just don't leave him unattended when giving the water.

IMHO...it was not the 'over dosage' which did this. Metronidazole and Ronidazole are VERY forgiving meds....Pigeons can take huge doses of them and be perfectly fine. Plus he is a pretty old baby. If the baby was a week or two old...maybe it was the dosages. But for a 4-week old-plus ?

I doubt it was the medications. Or I doubt that was the primary culprit of this condition.

Constant warmth and decent hydration, given a little water at a time and cease if he vomits the water. 

Thing is....if your friend cannot get to an avian vet (which is the best course of action)...then what to do next ? Bird is ill and weak and cannot keep food down.

It is a precarious situation....I am hoping he/she still has decent weight and is not starved or emaciated.....

I am wondering if he has crop stasis. * Is the crop empty ...or can you feel food in there which is not digesting ? * is he pooping ?


----------



## Jass SamOplay (May 29, 2012)

Tnx Jaye.He won't drink on its own if I dip the beak.
He had dark green watery droppings then as he puked out all the the feed the droppings were just like dark yellow water. I m giving him purified plain water now the droppings seem to be less yellow. Like I said he developed canker, there is no trace of canker lesion in his throat. He missed three meals now. One meal he puked, the other 2 missed, getting weaker, I can feel his keel bone.
My friend gave the bird to me said I'm a novice so u keep it if u save it.
The crop is like totally stuck back. No trace of feed or water in it and crop isn't swollen.
Now I'm just giving him 2 table spoons of plain water every hour or so just to keep him hydrated. Its summers over here. Temp is 38• c


----------



## Jaye (Mar 13, 2008)

OK, so you are giving him water and he is still producing poops. That is good. This means the digestive path through him is at least still functioning.

Honestly, in a situation like this I would bring him to an avian vet. It is an uncommon situation you have there. I do understand if there is not a vet there who knows anything about birds....but if there is, I would say this little Pigeon needs that now.

If there is not....all we can do is offer best guesses.

He has missed about one day of food, give or take. The question now becomes, as he has skipped 2 meals but is ingesting water and still passing droppings.....

...do you try to feed him again ? He has thrown up seed and has thrown up formula, and is showing weakness and some neurological impairment. 

  *Aaaah, this is a tough situation.* What are we dealing with here ? Infection ? Aspiration ? Heat stroke ? Something viral ?

Also 38 degrees may be too hot for him, can you keep him in a cooler place, in the shade somewhere, so he doesn't overheat ?

How is his breathing ? is it consistent and calm, not labored ? Does he seem to cough or sneeze at all ?

I think sometime today you will need to try to feed him again. He has missed 2 meals but is able to keep down and digest water. I agree with Superflyer that the BEST thing one can try would be to tube feed (past the crop entirely). However, as Superflyer ALSO says, this is NEVER to be done by someone who isn't very experienced with it...so is not an option in your case. Somehow we want to feed him and hope that his crop can operate enough to actually ingest and absorb some food. But seed and formula causes problems.

If I were in your position, I would try giving him some very, very watery formula (not the thick consistency of usual formula, but a water-like consistency). Try to get 1cc/ml of that into him. You can do that two ways: 1) if he drinks when you dip his beak, mix the formula in the water (lukewarm...not cold but not hot). Dip his beak and see if he drinks. Hopefully he will. If not 2) use a syringe to lay some formula on the midle of his tongue. Close the beak and see if he swallows.

Observe. See if he keeps it down. If, after an hour, he has not vomited, give 2 more cc. Wait again for 30-45 minutes. If he seems to hold that down OK also, then give him an additional 2-3cc.

Hopefully (praying) this will be of a consistency so he can digest it and not vomit. If he can do that it will both keep him hydrated and give him some nutrition and sustenance.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

How do you tube feed past the crop entirely? You tube feed into the crop.
I think the problem is an overdose of the medication. And the yellow in the droppings could be from liver damage from the drug. I know of people who have in the past over dosed birds with Metro and the birds have died. As a matter of fact, Charis has a friend in Washington who lost a bird that way. By mistakingly over dosing him, and he died. It can cause the kinds of symptoms your bird is showing. Metronidazole is not safe when over done like that.
Example:

*Overdose of Emtryl or Flagyl can occur more easily. Toxic levels produce central nervous signs which usually reverse after discontinuance, but can result in death. 
http://www.homingpigeon.com/article/Dosage.html*

Also, the bird would normally be drinking like 25 to 30 cc daily, but as you cannot tube feed him safely, then what ever water you give him, I think it would be good to put a pinch of salt and a pinch of sugar in tepid water and use that. It would be lots safer if you can get him to drink it himself, as you can very easily aspirate him and kill him if the water goes down the wrong pipe. 

Feeding frozen peas which have been defrosted and warmed under warm running water would maybe be best, as it is easy to feed them, and they do contain some water. 
There is a person who does rehab in India, who may be able to help you, at least talk to you, if I can find the number. If you are interested, I can send it to you.


----------



## Jass SamOplay (May 29, 2012)

sorry for delay guys.
Tnx for giving life saving advice... Guess he is recovering but very slowly
he is a spoilt brat,don't even try to drink on its own. He is breathing smoothly now not gasping,no sneezing.
Yes Jaye, i tried to feed. If i give him a little feed amounting about a teaspoon then he don't feel like vomitting. If a feed him more he again feel like vomitting.So i fed him a little intermettently. Droppings are soft,green n watery
yup Jay3 is correct. Its a typical overdose case. Symptoms he is showing are exactly the same stated in link. Tnx for link that helped me a lot and number. I'll call if needed.
But he is still stumbling probably because of weakness


----------



## Jass SamOplay (May 29, 2012)

That is why i was wondering if he has caught PMV. Those were nervous system disorders. Alas that little fella suffered so much because of a doofus's carelessness


----------



## Jaye (Mar 13, 2008)

Jay3 said:


> How do you tube feed past the crop entirely? You tube feed into the crop.


 D'OH ...I meant past the throat. Thanks.

I didn't know one could OD a Pigeon on Metro...I have known folks who have blown the dosages in a big way and it still had no ill effects.



brocky bieber said:


> He is breathing smoothly now not gasping,no sneezing.
> 
> If i give him a little feed amounting about a teaspoon then he don't feel like vomitting.
> 
> ...


OK, well...good, he seems to be digesting some, then. Certainly not the amount of food he needs to sustain, but hopefully as you feed intermittently you can slowly increase the volume of the feedings without him vomiting. 

Keep it up.


----------



## Jass SamOplay (May 29, 2012)

sure thing... I'll follow u Jaye
Guess the med is washing out and also its effects. Good for my little piggie. I'm so glad.
Skyeking,,, R U still kinda angry... Oh come on. One thing common in us that bind us all - our love for pigeons..... Right guys


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Here, we give a couple of drops of Pepto Bismul to help control vomiting, but I don't believe you have it in India. It does work well.


----------



## Jass SamOplay (May 29, 2012)

Tried but can't find pepto b, i'll look out for the alternative... Tnx Jay3
The birdie made many efforts, most efforts resulted in failure but some successful and he just picked up few soaked seeds for himself. Though he stumbles but walks a bit
Aren't peanuts mouldy for him?


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

They like safflower seed which would help put weight on him. I still think the frozen and defrosted peas would be best. Easy to feed, easy to digest, and they have water in them. You need to get enough food into him ASAP. Please try the defrosted peas.


----------



## Jass SamOplay (May 29, 2012)

Tnx...I'm on it... By peas u mean groundnuts right. Just wanna make things clear. Don't wanna him to suffer anymore
Because we here call them groundnuts, word peas, we use for green peas the vegetable


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

*Green peas, preferably the frozen kind (precooked), thawed, drained and warmed up.

http://www.amazon.com/Organic-Froze...F8&qid=1369483348&sr=8-2&keywords=frozen+peas



http://images.search.yahoo.com/search/images?_adv_prop=image&fr=mcafee&va=green+peas

*


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Yes. The frozen kind are soft and squishy and contain moisture which is good for the bird. If you can't get frozen peas, then cooking them till they are soft, and cooling them. Feeding them warmed up just to warm, but not hot.


----------



## Jass SamOplay (May 29, 2012)

Oh no, he certainly don't have a taste for green peas guys...
I have a local branded syrup that contains anti-oxidents+mineral+vitamins+enzymes for dogs. Can I give a drop of it with his regular feed Or I should give him medicine to control vomitting first. Will human medicine work(perinorm if u hav heard of it)? Case is complicated. He is getting weak by every passing hour
pls bother to have a look
finally
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P8LqPBFBBeo


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

you have to wrap him up in a towel and hand feed the peas one at a time. open the beak and put in back of the throat to swallow them.I would try 10 to 15 at this point and see if they stay down..those will help keep him hydrated as well. if he does not vomit those and has some droppings and the crop goes down..repeat until he starts eating on his own.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

The peas are important. He won't eat them You need to feed them to him. One by one. Hold him on your lap and against your body. Open the beak and put one in and push it to the back of his throat. Then let go of his beak and he will swallow it. If he spits it out, then you didn't put it back far enough. If you don't do this he will die of starvation. Just do it. It's very easy.


----------



## Jass SamOplay (May 29, 2012)

I'm trying my best I could....
temperature is soaring at 46¤c. Is it excessive heat a problem? He is in my
room in his calm dark box. Inside temp is 31¤c. I check him every hour I only let him out in mornings and evenings. I've tried to giv him 4-5 peas with its normal feed. It worked. Guess i should coninue it that way. Peas+mashed thick feed. May b his body is craving for something that supports his digestive track like enzymes. But i'm not gonna try until u guys say so.....
Tnx a lot spirit wings and Jay3


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

You can't keep him in a dark box. He won't eat in the dark. Hold him and feed him the peas. Not 4 or 5. Have you held him and put the peas in his beak as we have explained? If you don't know how well he is eating, for now, you should feed just the peas by hand, and give enough to fill his crop. He is going to starve at this rate. Have you dipped his beak into water to see if he will drink? He can't eat seed unless he knows how to drink, or they will not pass through.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

that is what you need to do to help him, if you just can't, then hopefully he will pull through, Im not certain it was the meds anyway and this will or may just need supportive care until it runs it's course.. but supportive care can mean handfeeding the peas.. you can do it if you try hard enough.


----------



## Jass SamOplay (May 29, 2012)

Yes, I tried to dip his beak into bowl of water but he struggled away. He think i'm gonna drown her. Maybe because he is not weaned yet. Well,yes I giv him peas exactly the way u suggested Jay3 and he swallowed. Now he is getting better with me feeding him every hour. I've tried giving him crop full but then he could stand upright and sat down. Every hour I spill some seeds to motivate him to pick... I'm looking after him good,,, appreciate ur support


----------



## Jaye (Mar 13, 2008)

Do not rush filling his crop with peas, you do not have to be that aggressive in the amount you are feeding. He is still ill and there is no need to fill the crop with peas at each feeding. Better to give smaller amounts at each feeding, and do more frequent feedings ....

(just make sure the crop is emptying in between feedings).

Now that he is eating the peas, you do not have to worry about water too much. The peas should hydrate him OK. 

I agree with Jay3, no need for dark.

If he seems better, you are doing very well. Amazing, actually.....


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

brocky bieber said:


> Yes, I tried to dip his beak into bowl of water but he struggled away. He think i'm gonna drown her. Maybe because he is not weaned yet. Well,yes I giv him peas exactly the way u suggested Jay3 and he swallowed. Now he is getting better with me feeding him every hour. I've tried giving him crop full but then he could stand upright and sat down. Every hour I spill some seeds to motivate him to pick... I'm looking after him good,,, appreciate ur support




If you dip the beak into the water, but not over his nostrils, you won't drown him. 4 or 5 peas isn't enough to sustain him, or hydrate him. Take away the seed and just feed the peas, til he is drinking water. Give enough til the crop feels 3/4 full. They are very easy to digest. Don't feed again til the crop empties.


----------



## kunju (Mar 14, 2012)

Hi
The video is quite distressing, to see the pigeon losing balance due to weakness. Glad that he is improving. Keep an eye out for hidden dangers, like cats or possibility of falling from a height.
I hope you are using the frozen green peas (matar) that we get from the stores. You need to defrost them and feed the pigeon. I think around 20 green peas, 3 times a day (that is 60 peas in a day) would be sufficient for now. 
Pigeons need to be fed once their crop empties, hence it would be good to feed just 3 times a day instead of every hour.
To feed the pigeon, wrap a thick towel around the pigeon so that its wings and legs are secure. Then open the beak and place the peas one by one. Wait for it to swallow before giving the next one. If it struggles a lot after giving, say 10 peas, stop the feeding. We can gradually increase the number of peas as the bird gains strength.
The struggling during feeding will lessen with time. After about 2 weeks, he will know that you are his caregiver, and you can feed him even without the towel.
After each feeding, take a 1 ml dropper and give it some water, say 5 ml. (Since you said it is quite hot there, a little extra water would help).
Hope your pigeon makes it. Keep up the good work.


----------



## boneyrajan.k (Jul 15, 2010)

While feeding,just keep in mind that the nutrition required for a fully grown adult pigeon is 
Feed : nearly 30 gm or 1 ounce per day.
Water :50-80 ml /day depends on weather.
When you are feeding the youngster,adjust according to its age and size.
Along with the feed,Include vitamins and pinch of calcium powder


----------



## Jass SamOplay (May 29, 2012)

I keep him in dark to let him rest undisturbed. But if u say I'l don't keep him that way. He feels secure and when I put him in he calms down quickly.
Tnx Kunju n Boney, for giving valuble info.
Yes Jay3, I try to feed him atleast hallf crop full but he don't show hunger or desire to eat. Thats why I feed him so less but frequent to make sure that his crop get empty before I feed him and he don't feel like puking (Jaye). Cuz when he starts puking he won't stop even if the crop is empty and I feel like he's gonna die puking. But he is getting better though don't squeak for food but atleast don't puke now. Most of the time he is just lying down. I want to post many pics of his postures but..... I'm trying. My computer is out and I use PT via phone


----------



## Jaye (Mar 13, 2008)

I agree if you have found an amount which you can safely feed and not have him throw up, you should not exceed that amount per feeding.

How many peas a day do you think he is eating now ?

The dark is OK sometime, BTW. Just not all the time....


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

As long as you keep him in a safe warmth and quiet environment, I don't think he wants to be in the dark. A cage with a towel covering a couple of side would be great. If it's a box, then cover with hardware cloth or something to let in light. 
I would keep trying to get him to drink also. Maybe feed him some warmed applesauce to keep a better PH in the crop. It might help with the crop emptying also.


----------



## Jass SamOplay (May 29, 2012)

Hi Jaye , around 20 to 25 peas plus his regular feed.
He takes 45-50 ml water 5ml at every sitting

Applejuice or sauce ???? Jay3 sorry but this idea terrifies me. Once some told me give the same to a sour crop affected squab. I flushed the crop out and gave him tiny boiled apple pieces and that squab died 2 days later


----------



## boneyrajan.k (Jul 15, 2010)

In sour crop,its better to avoid Apple cider vinegar - "ACV".In normal healthy conditions,ACV is good to be supplemented in drinking water twice a week,except in summer .ACV keeps the bird healthy and the droppings will become solid .Its avoids bacterial infections


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Feeding a bird with a slow crop unsweetened applesauce is good for slow crop. It helps the PH, and often gets things moving again. It works well. And ACV, a tablespoon to a gallon of water a couple of times a week is a good thing anytime of the year. It helps to keep the ph of the gut on the acid side, which the good bacteria do like, but the bad bacteria don't like. Most bad bacteria like a more alkaline environment. They don't do so well in a more acid environment. If you can get ACV, then that could be added to water. Just a bit though. 

I'm sorry, but if your bird died, it could very well have been from the crop flushing, which should never be done by someone not experienced in that.


----------



## Jaye (Mar 13, 2008)

Applesauce (this is apple mashed and crushed to an almost liquid consistency) is certainly not dangerous when fed to a Pigeon, as long as he doesn't aspirate it. Softened apple pieces are not typically the form to feed a Piegon.
I would tend agree with Jay3, the likely cause of the other baby's death was not the apples itself. A watery apple sauce should work much better.

25-30 peas is OK for a few days...but if he is still hanging in there and stable, you should start to increase that to 40/day, then next day 45-50, then next day 60. Again, this is ONLY if he can tolerate those amounts w/o vomiting. You wnat to get up to around 70-90/day, if that is ALL he is eating.

IF he is eating the peas PLUS some seed by himself, then you do not need to go that high.

It is good he can handle 30/day with no problems, and is pooping; and the water intake you describe is more than sufficient. But he is going to need more peas per day to gain that weight back. I would also be inclined to give some applesauce.


----------



## Jass SamOplay (May 29, 2012)

Ok... I gave him a little apple(sauce) twice. But..... He didn't vomit though but showed no signs of improving either. I didn't get organic ACV or ACV either. In mall only I could find is normal vinegar which is used in pickels. But pharmacist told me that powdered acetic acid works same as ACV. Is that so guys??? I said no I won't take it until I talk my lifesavers- Boney,Jaye n Jay3


----------



## tjc1 (Aug 22, 2012)

Vinegar is a dilute form or acetic acid. I would not use it but somebody maybe able to tell you how to dilute it for use. Plus ACV is different from most vinegars for its properties as it is made from apples. Distilled vinegar is made from alcohol so I think its the fermented fruit that helps with the acid to promote a better digestive order for the pigeons


----------



## Jaye (Mar 13, 2008)

I am not sure about the acetic acid either. Nevertheless, the apple sauce was good, I do not think at the moment you need ACV if you have given the appleasauce.

So he has had appleasauce, and has been getting significantly more nurtition the past couple of days. Did you slowly start increasing the number of peas you are feeding ?

Woul you describe his condition now as any better than it was two days ago ?

Does he seem any stronger or more alert ? How are his poops ?


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Actually, you can use either, but because apple cider vinegar is milder in taste, it is preferred. You could cut back a bit on the amount you use so that he doesn't object to the taste. Apple cider vinegar is actually just a bit more acidic. If that is all you can get, then I would get it.


----------



## Jass SamOplay (May 29, 2012)

Yes guys... Applesauce is working. The condition is improving. I gave him 10peas,mashed feed,amino acids+enzymes 1 hour after giving him apple sauce. This time I increased the feed amount little more to fill his crop to half. When I came back after 2-3 hours, I saw 7 droppings though green in color. Crop was almost empty and he sqeaked for feed and tickled my hand. Oh I'm so happy about him in days,tnx to u guys. I took him at my rooftop with other pigeons,he copied them and took a little sip of water. He flew for like 8 feet copying others but crash landed and fell face first.
He is new to the loft since he is not mine. Should I keep him with other pigeons? Others may fight him,he ain't got parents to protect him...


----------



## Jaye (Mar 13, 2008)

Don't put him in the loft yet, don't let him fly yet. It is OK for him to see other Pigeons, though, but still keep him isolated for a while longer. Maybe in another week. Sounds like he is improving...you have done well. Does he seem to have gained any weight ? Keep it up !


----------



## Jass SamOplay (May 29, 2012)

Tnx Jaye. No weight gain, he's quite frail actually.
http://s9.postimg.org/61j3xo8pb/1weak_squab.jpg


----------



## Jass SamOplay (May 29, 2012)

Heyyy guys, for how many more days do I need to feed him with peas and apple sauce..???


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

brocky bieber said:


> Heyyy guys, for how many more days do I need to feed him with peas and apple sauce..???




Until he is eating enough on his own, and of course drinking on his own.
And he can't go in with the other birds until he is well. The others would pick on any new bird, and challenge him, even if he were normal. Until he can keep balance and fly and land normally, he needs to be kept separately.

How is he acting now, in terms of balance and all?


----------



## Jass SamOplay (May 29, 2012)

Tnx for replying Jay3. Now he walks confidently though stumbles sometimes when faced with some obstacle. He don't fear me at all and like to sit by my side or on me most of the time rather hanging out with his kind. He has lost considerable weight and muscle. I now feed him 3 times a day, don't vomit at all and dropings are not watery though green. He has started to drink on his own. Things r going good


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

great! How much is he eating?


----------



## Jass SamOplay (May 29, 2012)

Around a tablespoon of peas+feed+25ml of water thrice a day. Little Asauce 2 times a day as snacks.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Does he eat any on his own now?
Do you continue to dip his beak into water to show him?


----------



## Jass SamOplay (May 29, 2012)

He drink a little on his own so I have to give him water so that he don't get dehydrated. He don't eat,try to pick some seeds but just chew in his beak and then throw it down


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Can you put some soft peas with him to see if he will learn to pick them up. The frozen ones that have been defrosted are soft and easy to pick up. If you are cooking peas, then cook them til soft. Often they can learn to pick them up and eat them, even before seed. Probably because they are soft and squishy. After that, seed seems to come more easily.


----------



## Jass SamOplay (May 29, 2012)

I've tried several times but he don't eat on his own. I giv him defrosted peas but he don't show any interest in them. Do try to pick some seeds. Guess I've to continue hand feeding for next couple of days, I'll be happy to do that...


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

*You have to hand feed the peas. Gently Open beak and insert one on top of tongue, allow bird to close beak and to swallow and repeat. Once he grows stronger he will eat on his own, just keep feeding him until he eats enough on his own. 

Best way to do it is to encourage him to try to pick up seeds BEFORE you feed him when he is hungry, then when he has eaten some on his own, supplement. *


----------



## Jass SamOplay (May 29, 2012)

http://s9.postimg.org/61j3xo8pb/1weak_squab.jpg
How can I take care of his weakness. If I pick him the only thing I feel is his keel bone. He's got very frail...


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

brocky bieber said:


> http://s9.postimg.org/61j3xo8pb/1weak_squab.jpg
> How can I take care of his weakness. If I pick him the only thing I feel is his keel bone. He's got very frail...


*The weakness will be gone once he is getting enough to eat.

Is there any way he can go back and get food from his parents? That would possibly be the best thing you could do for him, unless they won't feed him or protect him. *


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

brocky bieber said:


> I've tried several times but he don't eat on his own. I giv him defrosted peas but he don't show any interest in them. Do try to pick some seeds. Guess I've to continue hand feeding for next couple of days, I'll be happy to do that...



Eventually he will pick them up and eat them. When he feels better, he will learn.


----------



## Jass SamOplay (May 29, 2012)

When I got him he was 33 days old and close to weaning. Skyeking,He is not mine. I recued him from a guy living in neighborhood. So getting him fed from his parents is not an option. Yes, I'l try to motivate him to pick seeds when he is hungry before feeding. Guess I've to rely on "Time is the biggest healer". With time he will get better, but I'm not sure how much time he will take to fully recover


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

All you can do is try. Keep trying to help him to learn to eat on his own, and feed him until he does.


----------



## Jaye (Mar 13, 2008)

You are doing well, as Jay says just keep trying and be patient. If his food intake is primarily peas at this point, he should be getting around 100-120 peas a day now. If he is eating peas fine, then if you leave some with his seed he will likely begin eating those on his own. The fact that he plays with the seed is a good sign.

When you handfeed the peas, you could try handfeeding some of the larger seed (safflower seed, for example, is a relatively large seed to handfeed and usually works well...if you have that in India).


----------



## Jass SamOplay (May 29, 2012)

Now,he's picking on his own. He don't take peas but do eat other small seeds. He is learning by copying others when I feed them. I feed him crop full 2 times a day now. And he drinks water on his own and have started to fly a little and land properly. Thnx guys for ur support


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

How many peas are you feeding him twice a day?


----------



## Jass SamOplay (May 29, 2012)

About 40-50 peas twice daily+feed+enzymes.
Feed is normal tippler mix that I giv to my birds. 50% barley+50% wheat,sorgham,brown rice,black lentils,mustard seeds,few pulses,maize,millet


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Sounds good. Let us know how it goes.


----------



## Jaye (Mar 13, 2008)

Sounds very good, indeed. You have done an excellent job, Brocky. He is not out of the woods yet, but definitely very good signs !


----------



## Jass SamOplay (May 29, 2012)

He flew for like 10 mins with others and then a falcon came. He didn't even realize that he's being hunted down. Falcon took him away without any effort at all. All that done... for a falcon.!!!. Goddarn it. I'm so heavy hearted but can't do anything about it.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

I'm so sorry.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Jay3 said:


> I'm so sorry.


*Me too.....*


----------



## Jass SamOplay (May 29, 2012)

I couldn't take it at first but its nature... 
I can't help thinking about him and all the moments (we shared)...and his video... Wow.
These r the hazards to pigeon keeping which really crumbles the heart.


----------



## naresh j (Jun 27, 2014)

this thread made me cry..... , i read the whole thread and appreciate ur care...jass u r really a good pigeon keeper..
i came here because...just now my single female pigeon with two babies who are are more then 2 weeks old suspected canker so i treated both babies [25 mg] and mother[40mg] at late evening and removed feed and water and stood their for sometime and after 2 minutes she started to feed the elder baby that late evening around 8 pm.....so quickly i seperate her and kept her in seperate cage for overnight...i m really worried about overdose...


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

If you separate them at night, then I would bring the babies inside the house for the night. Don't know what your outside temps are there.


----------



## AndreiS (Jul 28, 2013)

Jass SamOplay said:


> About 40-50 peas twice daily+feed+enzymes.
> Feed is normal tippler mix that I giv to my birds. 50% barley+50% wheat,sorgham,brown rice,black lentils,mustard seeds,few pulses,maize,millet


What kind of enzymes and where do you get them?


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

If you are going to feed with peas, then it can't be the hard peas soaked. That would be frozen peas that you buy at the market, then defrost them and warm them. Those are soft and have a lot of moisture in them. They are very easy to digest. The hard peas that you soak would be lots harder for them to digest.

And at this age you certainly wouldn't feed them 40 to 50 twice daily. They would need smaller amounts a few times a day. Maybe 30 to 40, 3 times daily, but only after the crop has emptied. And probiotics. Also sprinkling a bit of calcium on the peas would be good. They do need calcium.


----------

